# Morphing tad death



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I've had my tarapoto tads for a while now and they are beginning to come out of the water. After they have popped their front legs I placed them in a morphing container. The container is a sterilite sweater box that I have about a 1/2 inch of water inside and a ramp going to an elevated area w/ sphagnum moss on top. I placed a tad in there a few days ago and he sadly didn't make it through the night. I had another tad who's legs popped a couple days ago and again I placed him into the morphing container and I woke up today to him being very lethargic and near death. I placed him back in his deli cup and tilted it on an angle so he can get out of the water but he looks nearly dead. I've changed all the water in the container after the first death and still no change. Temps inside the house are kept at 72. Please help I don't want this to keep happening.


----------



## ppenguin8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Was the morph out container cleaned before placing the tads into it? If so was it rinsed out completely? Depending on what was used to clean the container it could be on the walls causing the tadpole death. Also are the tads front legs healthy? Could they have SLS? If the tads have SLS they may not be able to pull themselves out of the water and could be drowning.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Once the front leggs pop take the froglet out of the water and place in a box with some spag moss.make sure the moss is damp.and try feeding some springs.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Leave the tadpoles in their cups until the tails are nearly completely absorbed.
Then, place the cup in your grow out tub, at a slight angle

Once they start absorbing their tails, they won't eat until it's all gone.
When they're ready they will crawl out of their rad cups and into your grow out tub and as long as there are springtails/ purple Isopods/ stunted melanos available, they'll eat when they're ready


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

I just made the container. It was washed out but I didn't use any sort of solvent to clean it. Just rinsed it out well. It is very disheartening to watch these little guys grow up only to die right as they reach froghood. The front legs are developed well. No sls.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

that would be so disheartening....and your question deserves some other posts from people who have had it happen to their froglets...more advice is usually a good thing...


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Are these their first froglets?If so sometimes the first ones can be a little weaker,but should get better.Are you using good supplements and are they less than 6 months old?The parents may need some vit.A if they are actively breeding.


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

They are their first froglets. I'm using repashy calcium+ at every feeding. I feed them for 2 days then take 1 day break. The little tads seem fine while in the water and are full of energy. I'm wondering if it's something w/my morphing container. Next time I won't use it I'll just lower the water and tilt the 16oz deli cups.


----------

